# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft официально представила новую Главу представительства в Республике Беларусь и провела мероп

## Labs

В рамках технологического шоу Microsoft Device Day, который состоялся сегодня в Минске, компания провела пресс-конференцию с участием Главы представительства Ирины Максимовой.

Ирина Максимова была назначена Главой представительства Microsoft в Республике Беларусь 1 августа текущего года. Ирина имеет более чем 20-летний опыт работы в ИТ индустрии, более чем 10 лет в компании Microsoft. Ранее она занимала позицию директора макрорегиона Сибирь и Дальний Восток Microsoft в России. Ирина, закончила Новосибирсский Государственный Университет по специальности прикладная математика. В настоящее время Ирина проходит обучение по программе Executive-MBA в Стокгольмской школе Экономики.

Во время общения с журналистами Ирина Максимова рассказала об основных приоритетах Microsoft в мире и на рынке Беларуси. По словам Ирины, компания Microsoft накопила огромный уникальный опыт и отлично понимает потребности пользователей, что дает ей возможность предлагать самые передовые разработки и инновационные продукты для бизнеса и дома.

Сегодня программное обеспечение Microsoft установлено более чем на 1 млрд. ПК по всему миру: эта цифра отражает лишь количество установок операционной системы Windows и превосходит инсталляционную базу всех продуктов одного любого из конкурентов. Более 1 млр. человек по всему миру использует Office. Для наглядности, это каждый 7-ой человек на планете. Пользователи Skype каждый день тратят 2 млрд. минут на общение, используя этот сервис. В Outlook.com более 400 млн. активных пользователей, и это наиболее быстро растущий почтовый сервис в мире. Доля Internet Explorer в мире по состоянию на июль 2013 года составила 56%.

По итогам прошедшего финансового года (июль 2012 - июнь 2013 гг.) оборот Microsoft в мире составил $77,84 млрд.

Компания Microsoft видит большие возможности для развития своего потенциала на рынке Республики Беларусь. Рынок Беларуси имеет все необходимое, чтобы стать одним из самых значимых для компании на территории СНГ. Основными приоритетами Microsoft на рынке Беларуси в текущем году будут усиление сотрудничества с государственными и коммерческими организациями, развитие партнерской экосистемы и развитие ИТ-сферы.

– Мы полны оптимизма и считаем, что наша компания и далее будет показывать стабильный рост. Ведь мы видим, что и заказчики, и партнеры научились работать в разных экономических реалиях. Совместный бизнес с Microsoft  для ИТ сферы является своеобразным катализатором, так как на каждый доллар заработанный Microsoft приходится восемь долларов заработанных ИТ компаниями. На сегодняшний день партнерская эко-система насчитывает более 1,5 млн. партнеров. Мы продолжаем стабильно увеличивать инвестиции в инновационные разработки. В прошлом финансовом году этот бюджет составил более  $10 млрд. Это абсолютный рекорд среди ИТ компаний по всему миру. Мы считаем что инновации – это ключевой элемент развития любой экономики.

Одним из важнейших приоритетов корпорации Microsoft являются устройства, работающие на платформе Windows. Участникам Device Day была предоставлена уникальная возможность получить информацию о различных устройствах, работающих на операционной системе Windows 8. Крупнейшие производители компьютерной техники – Nokia, ASUS, Acer, Samsung, Huawei, Hewlett-Packard, Toshiba – представили свои новинки на новой операционно системе, которые уже доступны для белорусских пользователей. 

Журналисты смогли оценить удобство пользования новой операционной системой на серии ноутбуков Samsung: компания показала новинки ATIV Smart PC – 5 и 7 серий и другие устройства.

Алексей Голуб, руководитель ИТ-отдела Samsung Electronics в Беларуси:

«В рамках Microsoft Device Day компания Samsung продемонстрировала свои самые яркие новинки на Windows 8. В тесном сотрудничестве с Microsoft Samsung расширила свою линейку продукции Ativ, в которой используется операционная система Windows 8 – планшеты, смартфоны, ноутбуки. Это обеспечивает беспрепятственный переход между ноутбуками и современными портативными устройствами. Сотрудничество же с софтверным гигантом, безусловно, приносит свои выгоды как Samsung, так и Microsoft».

ASUS представила сенсорный нетбук VivoBook X200CA, ASUS Transformer Book TX300, прозванный журналистами планшетом в ультрабуке, и планшет ASUS VivoTab ME400CL. 

Компанией HP были продемонстрированы планшет HP ElitePad 900, трансформер HP Envy x2 и бизнес-ноутбук HP EliteBook Revolve 810. 

Людмила Курбацкая, менеджер по маркетингу подразделения печатных и персональных систем, Hewlett-Packard, рассказала подробнее об устройствах компании, представленных на Microsoft Device Day:

«Новое портфолио HP, включающее ультратонкие ноутбуки, изящные моноблоки и высокопроизводительные бизнес-ПК, разработано в ответ на запросы пользователей, ожидающих выхода операционной системы Windows 8. Пользователи и организации теперь могут выбрать решения, отвечающие их потребностям, из широкого ассортимента персональных компьютеров HP, оснащённых сенсорными дисплеями, имеющих универсальные форм-факторы, продуманный дизайн и широкие возможности персональной настройки».

На стенде Acer журналисты познакомились c ноутбуками Acer Iconia TAB W511, Acer IconiaTAB W701 и др. 

Компания Huawei презентовала два своих смартфона, работающих на операционной системе Windows Phone – Huawei Ascend W1 и новинку этого лета Huawei Ascend W2.

----------

